# Braless sluts and their tits



## xotoxi




----------



## uscitizen

Bras suck.
A man should see what he may be getting in the deal.

Ahh for the 70's back again.
Burn those bras.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Beavis and Butthead's favorite: Lake Titicaca


----------



## Big Black Dog

If you aren't careful you can chip a tooth on those hook thingies.  I think bras should be fastened with duct tape.


----------



## uscitizen

The Big Tits mountains in Wyoming.

Aka Grand Teatons.

btw that lady in the opening post does not need to hide hers in a bra.


----------



## Luissa

She looks like she is wearing a bra to me or she got a boob job no one knows about.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Jay Canuck

I can take a bra off a chick with my left hand while my right is pinned under her.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## manifold




----------



## 007

uscitizen said:


> The Big Tits mountains in Wyoming.
> 
> Aka Grand Teatons.
> 
> *btw that lady in the opening post does not need to hide hers in a bra.*



It's Lindsay Lohan, and even though she's an ignorant little slut, I think she's hot...


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


>



Sexist PIG!...



peace...


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## dilloduck

Heidi


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Ringel05 said:


>



Unoriginal bitch....she ripped off Wendy O Williams of the Plasmatics!!!!!





She rocked CBGB...saw her play there.


----------

